# Frostbite?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Anyone ever experience any issues with frostbite in their retrievers at this time of the year?

I was checking out Bill the Chessy the other evening and I noticed that his scrotum was sorta raw looking and red. We've been working outside a lot and I am wondering if this could be frostbite from that. It looks painful but doesn't seem to bother him a lot.
Any experience with this?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Chessies are very intelligent dogs. They will rub their scrotum until it's read and raw in hopes you'll kiss it and make it better. It's obvious I have nothing of value to really contribute to this post.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

if hes been running though weeds and snow its probably just abrasion. Put some cortizone creme on it for a couple days, put it on then take him for a walk or he will sit down and lick it right back off.

I've never had a male dog have any problem with frostbite, theres probably a lot of blood flow to that area to keep it warm.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi,
Yea, I agree about Chessies being very intelligent. But that's one ploy didn't work. :lol:

That could very well be from brush. We were running a lot of marks in weeds and heavier cover so I'm betting you're right on the money. I was thinking that it'd be odd for that area to become frost bitten, but I did read on a site that the ears, toes, and scrotum can get it if it's extremely bitter. So I was just wondering.

Thanks for the help and the answers.
Dan


----------

